# Defecography - what is it for?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Having had the CTT and anal manometry tests,I now have to do a defecography (? spelling ).My doc. is being instructed by a professor at the hospital and he told me the prof says I should do this test - but my doc. himself told me he hadn't completely understood what the test will actually show ( ! )He tried to explain as best he could - translating it into English - but I'm not that clear still .Can any of you brainboxes out there explain the purpose of this test to me?The CTT has shown I have slow transit and the AM showed the rectal muscles are not as effective as they could be(although,when I am constipated,it can happen that there is nothing "waiting "in the rectum).I'm not sure what this final test will tell us.Would be grateful for any info.Also,I've been told that surgery may not be helpful in my case and that bio-feedback may be an option.But don't you need a special machine at home to do this ?These problems seem so trivial in the light of what's going on elsewhere these days,but I suppose we still live inside our own bodies and our discomforts are still as real for us.Thanks to anyone who answers.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

IBSED, A "brain box" I am not, but I did find this post on a 'health board' with some info: http://www.healthboards.com/ubb/Forum16/HTML/000298.html I think this test would reveal, among other things, if the puborectalis muscles were functioning properly.Wish you all the best.BQ


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

BQMany thanks for that.Will look into it as soon as I have more time.Never heard of Puborectalis muscles before - you obviously ARE a brainbox !Thanks again,Ibsed


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

lol Well I do not know what that will get me though... LOLAll the best!







BQ


----------

